# planted betta bowl???



## jeremy66 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey guys ive got a couple questions. since im in college and cant drag my piranha tank back and forth i was thinking about getting a 1 gallon bowl and a betta. would it be possible to put a single live plant in the bowl without a filter or any co2? i was wanting just one plant or maybe some sort of carpet type plant to make the bowl seem a little more lively. also what kind of gravel or substrate should i use and any other info is appreciated.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I think lighting is the issue. I say it would be hard, but I am unsure.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I would'nt bother with live plants. You have to do 100% water changes with a one gallon twice a week. I have my Half moon plakat in a 2 1/2 tank and have 1 silk plant that he rests on. You need something for them to sit or rest on and be able to reach up and take a breath.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I set up a small 2.5 gallon tank with a divider, and have 2 fancy male bettas on my desk. Fake plants are the way to go with them. No filter needed, and I use the light from the overhead to light the tank.

Keep it simple!


----------

